# bleeding eye



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So my girlfriend dropped her goldfish from around 4-5 feet, the goldfish a celestial eye goldfish is about 4-5" head to tail, her eyes are bleeding but other then that it's swimming around and acting normal should she be worried. P.S. she was crying....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yikes, I am not too sure when it comes to that type of injury.  I would make sure the water the fish is in now is very clean and well airated. 

Hopefully someone will be able to help more.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

a heavy soft bodied fish like that would likely suffer critical internal injuries from that fall. Id keep it in the dark in clean water and hope for the best.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Add some salt like 1 tbsp for every 10 gallons to reduce the osmotic pressure and the fish will use less energy for osmoregulation equal less stress


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So apparently today my girlfriend told me the goldfish's tail fell off??? not the whole thing lol but a big part of it, but other than that it's still fine


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> So apparently today my girlfriend told me the goldfish's tail fell off??? not the whole thing lol but a big part of it, but other than that it's still fine


I would euthanize the fish no use letting it suffer


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> So apparently today my girlfriend told me the goldfish's tail fell off??? not the whole thing *lol* but a big part of it, but other than that it's still fine


I always get really pissed off when people laugh about something like this. 
What the hell is wrong with you? Seriously?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> So apparently today my girlfriend told me the goldfish's tail fell off??? not the whole thing lol but a big part of it, but other than that it's still fine


The part of the tail that fell off will grow back in about 2 to 3 months but you must keep the water very clean and increase the salt to prevent fungus attack to the tail


----------

